# Ignorance!!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You see this is the type of ignorance that i hate in people they figure lets put two fish together even though i dont even know a thing about them!!

This Video is so infuriating!!

If you could please tell this person something as i did!! please try and correct this person for future generations!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIMpq8PYjCU:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

i said something


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

The people who did that video are IDIOTS! they should have researched before just throwing a male and three females toghether


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I know!!!! They're STUPID!!!!!!!!!!! You just can't go to petsmart buy a male and some females and TRY to breed thats not the way that works as all of knows. You should ALWAYS RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH and save up money BEFORE you breed!!! Sorry about all the caps I'm just sooooooooo angry about this.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats better then the video I found a couple days ago poor poor fish 


***This youtube link has been removed by Admin****


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

ARE YOU FOR REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!???? What would you get a PET fish?????!!!! Is mean't to be a pet not a meal. It's NOT tuna or salmon it's a BETTA.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah I was super upset about it I felt ashammed that I even watched it.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

that video made me sick literrally!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

naturegirl243 said:


> Thats better then the video I found a couple days ago poor poor fish
> 
> 
> ***This youtube link has been removed by Admin****


why was it removed? there was NOTHING wrong with it


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

At least he improved his set up...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY9Z72_YfQQ&feature=related


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea by just a little thats completely wrong even if he did take out the other females and add a couple of things!!

its just dumb how people do things without learning the how to's first!! 

he should do so many things first !!ughh but he will learn sooner or later i hope!!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

No one is perfect. 
I don't think it's fair to be harsh to someone, since obviously they have fixed it some. 
We don't know what's really going on with them, so it doesn't help to be rude. 
I'm not saying it's wrong to be upset, i'm just saying that the person is not dumb or stupid (idiot, or whatever namecalling was said) because he messed up...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BlueHaven i understand where your coming from, also it is thier fault that they messed up because they didnt even bother to do any research!!!!

Its true what your saying but i didnt call any names i said "(Its) Dumb how people do things without...bla bla bla.

I am mad and i think it is completely his fault because he did something and treated it like it was a toy! but i wasnt rude to him i just explained him not to ebarress him or anything its just annoying how you have to tell people over and over,
(when they are unwilling to learn)! 

Dont you think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just want to remind you guys that it is against the forum rules to post links to videos or pictures depicting cruelty to animals.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ohh okay, all do respect, but what was cruel about it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was about to start a thread about this. Here's some INFOMATIVE videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL7FdzsR7Gw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCPkpg0mN64&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vUqYf5fThk


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I just want to remind you guys that it is against the forum rules to post links to videos or pictures depicting cruelty to animals.


Hmm. I don't really think it's an animal cruelty video. It just shows someone with a breeding set up most here are strongly against. No animal in the video was really hurt. His set up, in the end especially, is 100% better than most you see today. Opinions on animal cruelty differ of course...


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't believe that video! When it comes to living things, you should always do research. That guy may have made changes but it doesn't take back all the stress he put on those fish that was totally unnecessary and preventable!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I was about to start a thread about this. Here's some INFOMATIVE videos:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL7FdzsR7Gw&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCPkpg0mN64&feature=related
> ...


 
yes ALL of those videos are so imforming and really well thought out and everything else:-D:-D:-D


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> ohh okay, all do respect, but what was cruel about it?


Dramaqueen I think was referring to another video that was animal cruelty- where the link was removed.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Really im sorry that you all had to see that!! Vaygirl just Pm me and told me what it was im sorry you guys!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

In all honesty people complain about dog and cat abuse (which is terrible) when they don't even care that fish are the most abused animal, just they way most people and stores care for them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly the message that i try to send to people. i couldnt have said it better!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Animal Cruelty is illegal. 2 girls got 2 months of jail cause they toasted hamster  sadly, people like the furry pets more...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Frogipoi, I really don't think we need to be hearing about people toasting hamsters or any other animal for that matter. I didn't watch either video but the first one was removed for a reason.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I hate animal cruelty so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I always get depressed when I see that commercial of all those abused cats and dogs.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I hate animal cruelty so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I always get depressed when I see that commercial of all those abused cats and dogs.


Feh!! What will depress you even more is the people making those commercials don't do ANYTHING. Watch out for the Human Society of the United States. They are not a real 'humane society', they BARELY donate to shelters. Surprisingly enough, they do just as much bad for pets and pet owners as PeTA! 


Those commercials you see saying to donate 10 dollars or so a month to save puppies? That money makes up their budget. Less than *one half of one percent*...Got that, .5% of 100%? Less than that, is how much gets donated to shelters. They spend over 5 million dollars on travel expenses, more than 5 times the amount given to anything that remotely handles and cares for animals.

What drives me crazy is they have pulled that kind of stuff a LOT. When Michael Vick got in trouble for the dog fights, they said 'donate to help the dogs', later under oath admitted to not only not having the dogs, but not even knowing where they were kept! 

They lobby against big companies, they don't save animals. They have their target currently set on anyone selling meat, eggs, and dairy. Actually, one more thing, aquariums. HSUS hates that we like fish, don't know, apparently we are cruel, giving them homes where they don't have to worry about predators and have access to medicine? :roll:

SORRY I WENT OVERBOARD!! 

Just drives me nuts. If you want to donate to save animals, go to your local animal shelter or animal rescue!! When companies get big, they tend to forget why they were created in the first place


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

purplemuffin said:


> Feh!! What will depress you even more is the people making those commercials don't do ANYTHING. Watch out for the Human Society of the United States. They are not a real 'humane society', they BARELY donate to shelters. Surprisingly enough, they do just as much bad for pets and pet owners as PeTA!
> 
> 
> Those commercials you see saying to donate 10 dollars or so a month to save puppies? That money makes up their budget. Less than *one half of one percent*...Got that, .5% of 100%? Less than that, is how much gets donated to shelters. They spend over 5 million dollars on travel expenses, more than 5 times the amount given to anything that remotely handles and cares for animals.
> ...


That is sad.

As for fish, i'm gonna try to get a job at PetCo next summer. Their fish department has greatly improved and I want to help even further with bettas especially.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Woohoo!! You'll be one of the few pet-educated people working at a petco! I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Pet stores need more fish people working in them that actually know what they are doing.I wish I could work at a petco or petsmart but you have to be 18.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow it really is sickning how selfish people ccan be!!!

Dont you think purplemuffin!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

purplemuffin said:


> Woohoo!! You'll be one of the few pet-educated people working at a petco! I'm sure you'll do great!


Thanks  Almost every employee at PetsMart has bred bettas so I wouldn't feel special there lol. My PetCos feed their bettas every other day and change water every day.....kinda like me except they get paid for it lol.
Do you seriously have to be 18? Dang


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> That is sad.
> 
> As for fish, i'm gonna try to get a job at PetCo next summer. Their fish department has greatly improved and I want to help even further with bettas especially.


but your too young to work there arent you how can you get a job there? im looking forward to getting a job to deal with animals (preferably fish):-D


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

bettalover, it drives me crazy!! I just reread the stats again..19 bucks a month...228 dollars, of that you REALLY donated...$1.03! Woo?

mrvamp, I hope you have a blast working there!! I don't know how well our petco cares for bettas, they always seem sad and cold but their water is very clean! I don't think I've seen a dead betta in the store, so either they are sold too fast or they seem to do ok!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

purplemuffin said:


> bettalover, it drives me crazy!! I just reread the stats again..19 bucks a month...228 dollars, of that you REALLY donated...$1.03! Woo?
> 
> mrvamp, I hope you have a blast working there!! I don't know how well our petco cares for bettas, they always seem sad and cold but their water is very clean! I don't think I've seen a dead betta in the store, so either they are sold too fast or they seem to do ok!


 My PetCo went from 10 dead bettas per week to 0 dead or sick bettas. I've witnessed cleanings of cups as well so I know they're gettin a lot of angry betta lovers in jeje.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> My PetCo went from 10 dead bettas per week to 0 dead or sick bettas. I've witnessed cleanings of cups as well so I know they're gettin a lot of angry betta lovers in jeje.


Thats Perfect!! Wow they really are trying to step it up! good to hear some good news about these wonderful fish!!:-D


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Our bettas could use an upgrade :/ I work at PetSmart and out care isn't THAT bad, but it could be better. Water gets changed 3x per week and we actually get bettas that come in with fin rot. We have a secret hospital tank (filter/heater/salt) for the bettas set up in the back. We're actually only supposed to have one 20 gallon to treat all sick fish (so if we have a sick oscar and a sick neon the neon doesn't stand a chance) but we have 4 

I got hired when I was 16, right before they changed the age to 17. I'm 18 now and still trying to educate people. I feel like a broken record ):

I'm trying to convince my manager to ask his boss if we can try to create a betta barracks with heated/filtered water being filtered through. He hasn't responded back yet (I sent him a message on facebook )

Ever since I started working there (EXACTLY 2 years ago to the day) I've donated $2 per paycheque (bi-weekly) to PAUSE (PetSmart Associates United to Stop Euthanasia) so that's about $100 so far. Hmm, could be better now that I think of it.. I might bump it up to $5. (I don't even notice the money being gone)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool!!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Sigh, at least the fish section CAN be upgraded...even if the employees know how to care for reptiles, they are given 'rules' and cannot break those rules or risk being fired. They put animals on sand that should be on reptile carpet, put iguanas in tiny cages, and put tons of animals together(I see so many bearded dragons with missing toes, feet, or tails from fights.. They put 6 in a space too small for even 1!) But at least if someone is knowledgeable about them, they can tell the new owners 'PLEASE DON'T HOUSE THEM LIKE WE DO!'


----------

